
7th International Scientific Conference “Space Technologies: Present and Future” - app4soft
https://dpukrconfiaa.org/en/
======
app4soft
Today was first day. Last day - May 24, 2019. Comment from orgs:

> _At the moment we are editing the video report about the Conference first
> day, meanwhile we propose you to look through the photos at our Flickr_ [0]

[0]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/yuzhnoye/albums](https://www.flickr.com/photos/yuzhnoye/albums)

